# Forum Home Renovation Lighting  Earthing an exterior metal light fitting

## edwinu

I am replacing a exterior light fitting and I notice that the old light fitting was not earthed. Since I am replacing this old light fitting with a new metal light fitting I need to earth it. The switch for this exterior light fitting is together with a 'power point'. Is it ok to earth the new exterior light fitting using the earth connection from the 'power point'?

----------


## ringtail

Your electrician will know

----------


## chrisp

> Your electrician will know

  Yep, but there isn't any harm in asking anyway.   :Smilie:    

> I am replacing a exterior light fitting and I notice that the old light fitting was not earthed. Since I am replacing this old light fitting with a new metal light fitting I need to earth it. The switch for this exterior light fitting is together with a 'power point'. Is it ok to earth the new exterior light fitting using the earth connection from the 'power point'?

  Strictly speaking - No!   
AS/NZS 3000 Clause 5.5.2.2.1 states that an earth wire enclosed within a cable shall only be used to earth equipment supplied by that circuit.  Is will be, for example, to prevent an accidental un-earthing of that light should the power point circuit be disconnected by disconnecting that cable at the switchboard. 
One option would be to use a double-insulated light fitting instead.

----------


## ringtail

> Yep, but there isn't any harm in asking anyway.

  True, but... :Tongue:

----------

